# Northern Wisconsin



## sledneck24x

I think we are due for a big storm soon. We havent got much snow as of now. Only about 6 Inches total. The 2011-2012 Season has started off slow. Any other northern wisconsin plowers out there.


----------



## TPC Services

Not a Wisconsin person but you might want to check out this site.. son't know if your in the path but its to drop 8"-12" around the arrrow head of Michigan.
www.johndee.com


----------



## scott3430

sledneck24x;1364055 said:


> I think we are due for a big storm soon. We havent got much snow as of now. Only about 6 Inches total. The 2011-2012 Season has started off slow. Any other northern wisconsin plowers out there.


hey, nice to see somebody else from the northern half of WI. Im in frederic - which is nw, WI in polk county. hope to be plowing all weekend. payup


----------



## scott3430

oh yeah, where are you located in WI?


----------



## sledneck24x

I am in Minocqua. An hour north of Wausau.


----------



## scott3430

im an hour and a half northwest of eau claire.


----------



## Advantage

sledneck24x;1364055 said:


> I think we are due for a big storm soon. We havent got much snow as of now. Only about 6 Inches total. The 2011-2012 Season has started off slow. Any other northern wisconsin plowers out there.


Much slower than last year that's for sure. We haven't had any full pushes yet.


----------



## OMGWTFBBQ

I'm here in Rice Lake. Hope we get enough to get me out working this weekend. I am chomping at the bit to play in the snow!


----------



## [email protected]

I'm in Amberg, WI. Have not had the big one yet. I live 25 minutes south of Iron Mountain, MI. Expecting 6-10 this weekend we will see.


----------



## PrimoSR

sledneck24x;1364331 said:


> I am in Minocqua. An hour north of Wausau.


My cabin is in Minocqua.


----------



## scott3430

i in frederic - polk county, i may not see anything. sounds like rice lake will get plenty. upper mi should get lots of snow. im jealous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red_Rattler

Need snow in WI here period...


----------



## scott3430

frederic has about 1/4 inch. no wind in the forecast, nice.


----------



## sledneck24x

already got about 2 inches In minocqua still snowing estimated 3-6 inches.


----------



## OMGWTFBBQ

Rice Lake checking in, so far about 4-5 inches, and still snowing. Dollar bills falling from the sky!


----------



## erkoehler

We have a place in St. Germain, hopefully the base starts building up there!


----------



## [email protected]

With the 3 1/2" earlier in the week we only received 2 1/2" last night. It was sleet and rain for too long last night.


----------



## sledneck24x

The Snow base is building up but we have no ice on the lakes yet only about 1-3 inches depending on size. So Got a while yet before our snowmobile trails open.


----------



## scott3430

my route today only took me 10 1/2 hours. my area got 1-3. not bad. wesport


----------



## scott3430

not even a week since i was out plowing last weekend and im chompin at the bit to go to work.  Let it snow!!!!!!!


----------



## sledneck24x

This weather is depressing. it has been raining for a few days now. just been cleaning the equipment and getting it ready for the next big snow.


----------



## swtiih

any musky fisherman out there


----------



## scott3430

never seen this kind of rain in december and at least get some plowable snow on the back end of the storm. kind of ironic that as soon as we had the temps cool down.......the moisture was gone.??  maybe next week. last winter we sure got spoiled plowing so much.


----------



## sledneck24x

well in minocqua we got about 6 inches total from the storm this weekend with alot of snow drifts today. how about everyone else?


----------



## landscape1

1.75inches here for the season.... rediculous!!
Spoiled after last couple years


----------



## sledneck24x

thats terrible but the snow will come at some point you guys will get a couple good snows. season isnt over yet.


----------



## gmcsnowboss

*Wisconsin winter?*

Just found this thread and am glad to see some fellow Wisconsin snow lovers. A good day of plowing, we got about 6" in the tomahawk area and a dusting tonight
topped with drifting. Hope everyone else had a bit of fun today.


----------



## sledneck24x

Hows everyone doing? Pretty quiet up here in minocqua


----------



## gmcsnowboss

A good 5" this am. Prayin for more this eve...Tomahawk


----------



## scott3430

We got about 3" yesterday. Felt great to work after 3 weeks of no snow! gmc - nice setup, what year is your chevy? Mine is a 2004 duramax - love it!


----------



## gmcsnowboss

*2nd round fizzled.*

I was hoping for more, only 1" last night. Probably will have to wait until this weekend. My GMC is an 08 duramax stock. 9'2"vxt. with 1k for ballast. its a boat, but she pushes like a dozer. When are we gonna see the big storm?


----------



## sledneck24x

Up in minocqua we got about 5-6" yesterday and last night picked up another 1". I am hoping that we will get at least 2 big 8"+ storms before the season ends.


----------



## gmcsnowboss

*snow jinx*

I hear that. I feel I may be at fault,because last year i felt I was killing my old truck and went ahead and got a newer one, and a new blade. Now i feel like I blew $6500, but I do love the v.


----------



## sledneck24x

haha It always seems that way whenever you get yourself ready for something it never happens.


----------



## sledneck24x

Thats the one reason if its a chance of a big snow storm. I wont hook up the plow the night before. because every time I hook up the plow it doesnt snow.


----------



## scott3430

I dont hook up to my plow ahead of time either. Last year the truck barely had the plow off.  I cant complain too much, we got 2 inches this morning - i didnt expect anything so it was a nice surprise.  hang in there..... the snow will come.


----------



## landscape1

I would be happy with 2 inches but not likely anytime soon!! This sucks!!


----------



## scott3430

Well guys im happy i got to work last week, looks like nothing in the forecast the next 7 days. Enjoy the warm weather????


----------



## sledneck24x

Well back to the depressing weather.....My plow is looking very sad sitting in the driveway. And on top of that they arent talking any significant snow any time soon


----------



## scott3430

sledneck24x;1442462 said:


> Well back to the depressing weather.....My plow is looking very sad sitting in the driveway. And on top of that they arent talking any significant snow any time soon


Yeah ditto here for me. There's a chance for something on monday - im not gonna hold my breath. sledneck- how do you like your hiniker v? I liked mine i had before my boss v. There both good plow brands in my opinion. wesport


----------



## sledneck24x

My hiniker V is a great plow always works and does a good job. the only thing I wish it had was locking cylinders so the wings wouldnt come in everytime I back drag.


----------



## sledneck24x

WOOOHOOO! we finally might get a decent storm this week.


----------



## scott3430

Yeah i hpoe so. There saying alot - i have yet to push more than 4" this year, should be fun. payup


----------



## scott3430

sledneck24x;1445537 said:


> My hiniker V is a great plow always works and does a good job. the only thing I wish it had was locking cylinders so the wings wouldnt come in everytime I back drag.


My hiniker did the same thing back draging. I got the locking cylinders on my boss v , works great. Thumbs Up


----------



## sledneck24x

Yeah it would be very interesting to get a foot of snow, It has been too long since we have had more than 8 inches of snow at a time. Put alot of the trucks and plows to work.


----------



## sledneck24x

Happy plowing everyone!!!


----------



## sledneck24x

How is everyone doing in the northwoods? I dont know about you guys but I am already getting the truck ready for the snow season. Hope everyone had a great summer.


----------



## snoboss

*Hello from central Wisconsin*

Hey this northern Wisconsin weather discussion needs the dust knocked off of it! Just joined the site. sledneck24x I have been doing some wrenching my self. I found that in the fall when I start working on equipment if I put on really dark sunglasses I do not find near as much wrong. ie rusted broken leaking bent twisted up mangled ,well you get the picture


----------



## gmcsnowboss

Glad to see I'm not the only bored plow owner... I plan on prepping for the season in the next week or so, and will use your sunglass technique thanks. Ps welcome, its my second season here and have found the site fun and informative. Don't foor get to post some pics...it gives guys like me something to do till the sno..lol


----------



## [email protected]

Not sure what to do now. Just received a 1992 Ford Ranger 5-speed 4.0L short bed 4x4 with 6'-6" plow for free. Thinking I may pull the plow off my 99 Jeep Cherokee.

Just bought a small suspension lift for the Jeep. Been doing maintenance since June. Lets just say it is now a new truck and plow mechanically. Even beefed up better than oem.


----------



## snoboss

thanks for the welcome! Havin coffee this morning checking out to see if their was any action on this site to my post first one is gmcsnowboss and [email protected] with a pic of the United States flag. It is going to be a great day! I will get some pics in the near future for you guys. [email protected] i got a free truck once I guess I would rather he stayed on his side of the road. gmcsnowboss I bought a blizzard 810 power plow for my 2500 hd duramax an after checking out the gvw thing they do not want that heavy plow on there. They do not list a v as an option. the hd stand for half duty me thinks! When in doubt vote for the American! lol


----------



## [email protected]

This wet weather pattern we have been having in north east Wisconsin hopefully keeps up as the temperatures become colder. Be nice to get more than three snowfalls where it was absolutely necessary to drop the blade. Although it can wait until my springs are on. Awaiting on new front eye bolts from Fastenal for the Heep.


----------



## gmcsnowboss

Roger that snoboss. I did the reaearch and gambled on "go big or go home" hope it don't cost me later.haha. I pamper the truck when it comes to plowin. It gets a workout during the summer. Fresh fluids every fall . I see [email protected] is prepping too. And I hope for more snow as well, barely scraped the paint off the blade


----------



## snoboss

NWS says a 100 % chance of thunderstorms tonight. better break out the sunscreen! Monday night possible rain and snow. Make my day! My prepping list is change plow fluid x 9. change oils, grease, check everything x 12, finish installing cummins injection pump.on the dodge, put new motor on the sander, refab pusher blade on the end loader, put cab on the sidewaik tractor, convert mower deck to snowblower, hook up traller to pull said sidewalk tractor, put hydro lines on the 3720 jd to run western plow angling, mix sand salt for bin, pick up pallet of sidewalk salt, oh oh my brother just called he is out on hwy 29 heading to Green bay and he said there is a lot of nice bucks dead on the hwy all over, you know what that means,,,,,,, where did I leave my camo,,,,?


----------



## gmcsnowboss

I'm with you all the way, and a good point my camo is still in the rafters. Kinda sad.


----------



## sledneck24x

http://wausau.craigslist.org/for/3338702605.html The ultimate whelen bar in rhinelander wi for any packers fan. Check it out.


----------



## snoboss

I like that. Would it be on your vehicle after the game is over?


----------



## scott3430

Hey all WI plowers! I'm glad to be back on plow site again this season. I have 1 more week of fall leaf cleanups - and then I'll be preping my plow.

I sure hope we get more work then last year - especially cause I just bought my first sled....

A Arctic Cat crossfire 700............Let it snow!!! wesport


----------



## sledneck24x

When do you guys think we will get our first plowable snow? I was out today plowing some of my accounts way north by presque isle they got a few inches but the ground is not froze at all so it was interesting back dragging everything.


----------



## Advantage

sledneck24x;1520771 said:


> When do you guys think we will get our first plowable snow? I was out today plowing some of my accounts way north by presque isle they got a few inches but the ground is not froze at all so it was interesting back dragging everything.


We've plowed twice so far. 23rd and 25th. 3-4" then another 2-3"
Not a bad start to get everyone back in the swing of things.


----------



## snoboss

only went out with two trucks for a light snow so far. got up at 2 am made coffee check the weather for the freezing drizzle mix with snow forecast that was 40 percent chance last night now dropped to 20. crickets rain on the way for saturday wtf. put a new engine on the salt sander yesterday wow 10,5 hp 700 plus dollars.guess i will have ti wait to try it out.


----------



## snoboss

*one half inch forecast*

Had a forecast of one half inch or less, ended up plowing 8 inches in Rib Lake, wi 5 to 6 in Medford and Abbotsford How the hell can you blow a forecast that bad and stay employed? was glad to see it snow though. The nicest plowing light snow I have seen in a long time! :redbounce


----------



## Italiano67

Yeah 1-2 was predicted here in a little burst overnight and it snowed all night and morning. Ended up getting 7 inches. I think it is a joke that the next day after blowing the forecast they dont even bring up the fact they were way off. It is like it never happened.


----------



## Plow 4 U

Wheres our snow? December was nice seemed to be plowing once or twice a 
week and even had some removal and stacking, but nothing since and this week
theres rain in the forecast and temps near 40! Hope more is on the way soon!


----------



## just plow it

Where are you from Plow 4 U? I see NE Wi is your location and there are not many guys from our area on here.


----------



## Plow 4 U

Hey Just plow it, Im in Green Bay. Ya I noticed not to many guys from around us 
either... Ive checked this site for a couple years now and just registered not long ago.
Its good to see some Wisconsinites tho! Good luck.


----------



## scott3430

On Wisconsin! I lived in Sturgeon Bay for 9 years, Door County was great to grow up in. I miss it.

I have not plowed a thing for 2 weeks now. Maybe the rain in the forecast will turn to snow.


----------



## Nero

scott3430;1561602 said:


> On Wisconsin! I lived in Sturgeon Bay for 9 years, Door County was great to grow up in. I miss it.
> 
> I have not plowed a thing for 2 weeks now. Maybe the rain in the forecast will turn to snow.


Same with us. they say rain, But we really need snow!! PLEASE :crying: ASAP!!


----------



## scott3430

Rain tonight - then freezing rain overnight - then more rain tomorrow - then cold and no moisture for saturday.

It's Janruary.......................right? .................:laughing:

........


----------



## Nero

*Rain and then.......Rain......then more.......*

Well maybe I should take the plows off. Maybe then it will start to snow!! That worked in the passed.


----------



## just plow it

ya, this weather sucks.We need snow not rain in January. Maybe we will have a extended winter that lasts into the first part of April this year.


----------



## scott3430

last year was bad for snow, but then we had such an early spring it made up for a lousy winter. I got started on my spring leaf cleanups in march!

I guess that doesn't help guys that don't do lawn work. 

Will get big snow sometime this year!


----------



## Nero

Last year we started lawn work in March as well, but after that everything dried up. No rain. I did bump up my rates that year, so it was not so bad. I agree Scoot, we should see some good snow falls on the way for 2013 .
Just give me a lot of small ones and I will be happy! As long as they are 2" or better. I am a 53 year old fart that has a not so good back, so repairing the trucks is not as much fun as it was when I was in my 20s.


----------



## scott3430

I don't mind a bunch of 2-3" snow events either. They don't take long to plow, and most of my customers want to be plowed out.

The big mama storms - with snowfall over 6" are nice because I go out and do ALL my customers, and some commercial customers 2-3 times.


----------



## Nero

We contract everyone to start at a 2" min. for starting and prices go up on everyone when it is 5.5" and over. We do not except consumers that want to start over 2". We can not make money that way. I do lawn and snow as a full time job. Insurance, license, repairs and uncle sam all cost money.


----------



## just plow it

With the last few winters being so crappy I am pondering a different way I bill and charge my customers. I would charge a "retainer" of sort for the months of Nov-Apr, I would bill them like $500.00 per month and when it snows we take it from the retainer for that month. So say is doesen't snow one month then we would have a payment of $500.00 to cover the costs of checking lots; insurance; office work ect and If it does snow more than $500.00 worth then we send out a invoice for the balance. 8 out of 10 years the customer will use the retainer up but when we have a snowless month we have a check to cash yet. Any thoughts? Good idea or bad?
This is probably not the place to post this but I would like my local guys to reply instead of some place else in the nation who all have seasonals instead of per hour or push.


----------



## Advantage

just plow it;1565995 said:


> With the last few winters being so crappy I am pondering a different way I bill and charge my customers. I would charge a "retainer" of sort for the months of Nov-Apr, I would bill them like $500.00 per month and when it snows we take it from the retainer for that month. So say is doesen't snow one month then we would have a payment of $500.00 to cover the costs of checking lots; insurance; office work ect and If it does snow more than $500.00 worth then we send out a invoice for the balance. 8 out of 10 years the customer will use the retainer up but when we have a snowless month we have a check to cash yet. Any thoughts? Good idea or bad?
> This is probably not the place to post this but I would like my local guys to reply instead of some place else in the nation who all have seasonals instead of per hour or push.[/QUOTE
> 
> That will be a hard sell. What's in it for the Client? You'd have to show some benefit to them. It is better to do a flat rate seasonal.


----------



## Italiano67

That would never fly around here. Nobody cares about your overhead, the only care is is there lot clear and is done as cheap as possible. When there is a lapse in snow they love it with no removal charges and out of sight out of their mind.


----------



## Nero

Italiano67;1566743 said:


> That would never fly around here. Nobody cares about your overhead, the only care is is there lot clear and is done as cheap as possible. When there is a lapse in snow they love it with no removal charges and out of sight out of their mind.


Same with us. We do high end estates like River Hills Wi. and they are still looking for the cheapest prices. They don't seem to care about who is doing it, as much as what it will cost them. That's why they are still millionaires. Yes, you do need to make money, but like he said, there bottom line is how much $ you can save them. Just find a price that you think is fair in the market. (but please do not low ball) That only hurts us all and will come to bite you in the AZZZZZZ.


----------



## just plow it

The more I thought about it I agree with you guys about the hard to sell part. And today I got thinking of offering it as more of a insurrance policy and offer a maximum monthly limit that the customer would pay. So like take the last 5 years and average it out per month then add like 15% to the top of that to come up with a number, lets just say $3000 that covers most months average of plowing but when it gets over that number say $3500 we eat the additional $500. Here in the Fox Valley no one wants to sign up for seasonal contracts for fear of a snowless winter that they would have to pay for. This way I have my costs covered every month and if we get a ton of snow I come out good yet and can plow a little for free.


----------



## Italiano67

I dont think any customers will even want to take the time to check out your stategy. Their eyes will glass over and they will only see visions of you stealing their money. Like I said the less it snows like right now the snow guy becomes an afterthought and they couldnt care less about listening to a snow removal contractor trying to sell them a unique stategy. Good luck to you and I hope you have success.


----------



## Nero

Italiano67, I agree.


----------



## Nero

Italiano67;1556004 said:


> Yeah 1-2 was predicted here in a little burst overnight and it snowed all night and morning. Ended up getting 7 inches. I think it is a joke that the next day after blowing the forecast they dont even bring up the fact they were way off. It is like it never happened.


Ya, what other job other then gov. can you be wrong time after time and still have a job.


----------



## just plow it

Wow, could we break this record? I sure hope we don't but things arn't looking good for us plowers here in the valley.


----------



## sledneck24x

Man this winter has been very disappointing. I have been watching the weather every day and really have not seen anything too promising, do you guys watch johndee.com he is usually pretty accurate and he is predicting some big snow soon.


----------



## just plow it

I look at John Dee every day but it sounds like only lake effect snow for the next 15 days or so, no system snows any time soon. I thought last year was a feak year but now this year isn't turning out any better. I keep thinking when I get up tomorrow there would be a better forecast but I've been thinking this now for 3 weeks:realmad:. We always have February and March yet.


----------



## sledneck24x

Yeah I am praying for a very good February and march and a quick thaw. It's been a very sad winter so far. I check the weather a couple times a day waiting for the weather to change.


----------



## just plow it

I'm hearing 1-3 inches for tomorrow. Let's hope so but i'm not going to hold my breath. We will need to plow it quick tho because the high on Saturday is 40. What a crappy winter.


----------



## sledneck24x

They are talking an inch here. But it is gonna get terribly cold soon Sunday and Monday the low is -20 with a real feel around -48. So the diesel is going in the heated shop Sunday and Monday.


----------



## just plow it

Well how much did everybody get last night? I got just under half inch here and that's a quarter inch under our trigger amount to plow at. It was just a teaser snowfall and I'm not sure if this winter can get much worse. Has anybody heard anything about the long range forecast? I was hoping after this cold snap lets up that we would be seeing some large snowfalls in our future, but reading John Dee this morning things are looking doubtful unless your in the lake effect belt.


----------



## sledneck24x

Yeah this winter has been awful and got 2 inches of snow today did a little plowing very fluffy snow. what weather forecast do you trust. I use accuweather the most and the forecast next week has a couple good snows predicted. But we will see.


----------



## just plow it

Keeping my fingers crossed for tonight. Went from 3-5 in to now 2-4 in. If this keeps up I'll be lucky if I'll even be able to plow in the morning. They say It's hitting dry air.


----------



## sledneck24x

Well I have been out a couple times this week. A total of around 6-7 inches in my area.


----------



## Nero

sledneck24x;1579410 said:


> Well I have been out a couple times this week. A total of around 6-7 inches in my area.


 I wish.. at least someone is making money.
Sunday in Milwaukee it snowed 1" then it turned to rain.
Now all we have is water & mud.


----------



## scott3430

We got about 4" here last night. More then I expected so I'm happy. Nice Ford and Hiniker - sledneck!


----------



## sledneck24x

Thanks Scott. The snow was a big surprise to me too last night. What weather do you rely on most? I watch 4 different apps on my phone and this season intellicast and weather.com has been dead on and very reliable., accuweather has been off every storm so far this year.


----------



## scott3430

I like to use weather bug on my droid Verizon phone. I also check johndee.com for the snowfall forecasts which are sometimes accurate. So how much snow did you get?


----------



## sledneck24x

We picked up about 3-5 inches around me, nice wet snow.


----------



## scott3430

That's a perfect amount to plow - 3-5".

How do you like your Hiniker V? I use to run a Hiniker V, now I have a BOSS. I have no complaints about either.


----------



## Nero

*3-5inch*

Well they say 3 to 5 starting on Wednesday. So far just rain. We shell see.
I pray they are correct.


----------



## sledneck24x

I like the hiniker a lot it has been a solid plow I blew my first hose this week just a little pin hole leak. But a quick trip to car quest and I was back at it. The only thing I wish I had was locking cylinders for back dragging. We are supposed to see another 3-4 inches in the next couple days so fingers crossed for all of us wisconsin plowers to be able to get out plowing.


----------



## just plow it

I also had a Hiniker V plow exactly like yours and loved it. The only thing like you said was the rams never locked. I just bought 2 new Hiniker VF V plows and love them, They have the dual action rams that are awesome and the trip edge that after plowing a few times is absolutly priceless. I would never get a plow without a trip edge again v/s full moldboard trip. It now sounds like the storm is moving NE and the totals are going down for my area, Now calling for 4-8 instead of 6-10.


----------



## sledneck24x

That snow is staying east of me by only a few miles sorta depressing. Gonna just miss my area. Accuweather claimed we were supposed to get 3 inch we didn't see a flake by me. Hope everyone else sees more than I do.


----------



## scott3430

I do like the locking cylinders for back dragging on my BOSS V, it was an option that I wanted when I bought it - well worth it.

I have not used a plow with a trip edge yet, but have heard there nice. Oh well, I'm kinda use to the full blade trip now. 

This big storm is going to miss me as well this time, but good for you guys in Milwaukee, G.B. and up!......payup


----------



## sledneck24x

Well it started snowing at 9 am. Today has not stopped since we have about 1.5-2 inches so far and has not slowed up so I may get a chance to go out tonight or tomorrow. Intellicast is also reporting 5 inches tomorrow thru tomorrow evening. We will see though.


----------



## Nero

sledneck24x;1581222 said:


> Well it started snowing at 9 am. Today has not stopped since we have about 1.5-2 inches so far and has not slowed up so I may get a chance to go out tonight or tomorrow. Intellicast is also reporting 5 inches tomorrow thru tomorrow evening. We will see though.


Sledneck, it started at 9:00 in Milwaukee as well but now slowed down. Are you near Milwaukee?


----------



## just plow it

I have between 10" to 11" now and still snowing. I've been pushing snow all day and will be out all night.payup


----------



## sledneck24x

We are not getting nearly as much as you guys will. I am in northern wisconsin about an hour north of wausau. We are only at about 2 inches. Roads are really crappy at that.


----------



## Nero

*It snowed!*

Well, finally, We got about 2" and thats all I needed to do my jobs! 
Hope we all have better luck for the remaining winter. Thumbs Up

Work hard @ have fun!


----------



## scott3430

Nero;1584277 said:


> Well, finally, We got about 2" and thats all I needed to do my jobs!
> Hope we all have better luck for the remaining winter. Thumbs Up
> 
> Work hard @ have fun!


Hey Nero - congrats on doing all your jobs! I bet the month of feb will bring us all some snow events.


----------



## Nero

*More snow?*

Thanks Scott, they say 2" to 4" additional tonight, I hope the snow is going your way as well.


----------



## just plow it

Yea!! More snow on the way for tomorrow night!! The're saying 4-7" for us. What do you guys think about the weekend storm? I hope some cold air moves in so we get a plowable event but the way it looks now you guys up in NW Wisconsin look to get hit hard but mostly rain for me.


----------



## Nero

We got 5" last Friday the 8th. All I can say is "lets just keep this snow coming".


----------



## just plow it

I agree but today sucks!! Rain is not helping me pay my bills.payup


----------



## Nero

Not looking good around hear, same thing, rain...rain... :realmad:


----------



## sledneck24x

Well. I just got done plowing we should end up with between 3-4 inches of snow. Wet mashed potato type snow. Started off rain but switched to snow after about an hour the flakes were huge. I tell you what this season has turned out pretty good. The snow piles in a couple drives are getting a little large. Well hope everyone else gets a few more chances to plow this season too.


----------



## scott3430

sledneck24x;1593892 said:


> Well. I just got done plowing we should end up with between 3-4 inches of snow. Wet mashed potato type snow. Started off rain but switched to snow after about an hour the flakes were huge. I tell you what this season has turned out pretty good. The snow piles in a couple drives are getting a little large. Well hope everyone else gets a few more chances to plow this season too.


I must say that so far Feb. has made up for a slow Jan. We got 1" of snow twice the first week of the month, and then got 7-8" wet heavy snow storm on sunday - monday.

Kinda nice to see some decent sized snow piles at the end of my lots and drives. Ditto for you too sledneck! Thumbs Up.................payup


----------



## snoboss

february has been a busy month here in central wi also every time I look at the salt sand bins there running empty the snow here has been all nice and light I still get sticker shock at the fuel bill to run the fleet! sounds like this week is going to be busy also! bring it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## just plow it

From what i'm hearing for this week is it's mostly going south and what does stay north will hit some extreamly dry air and dry up before it even reaches the ground. The following Monday the 25th looks interesting for snow if it's cold enough.


----------



## scott3430

We may get some plowable snow Thusday into Friday if it's doesn't shift too far south. The forecast changes daily so will see. 

Nice to hear you guys have been busy this month. Thumbs Up


----------



## scott3430

Well I went out at 4 A.M. this morning to check on a few parking lots, should of stayed in bed.

All the wind seemed to blow any snow we got, right off the pavement!?


----------



## Nero

Sorry to hear that Scott, I think you may have better luck Thursday or Friday. Maybe not so much as far as salting or maybe you will. but they are calling for 3 to 5" of snow in my location, River Hills in Milwaukee. We shell see? Best of luck.


----------



## scott3430

Thanks Nero! There saying maybe 1-4" for us thursday night into friday. How about in the Milwaukee area?


----------



## johnhenry1933

scott3430;1602913 said:


> How about in the Milwaukee area?


2"- 4" is expected.


----------



## sledneck24x

We are supposed to pick up 2-4 inches up here. But are. Estimating between 8-12 within the next week or so. But we will see about that.


----------



## just plow it

The're saying a large area of 3-6 here.


----------



## Nero

scott3430;1602913 said:


> Thanks Nero! There saying maybe 1-4" for us thursday night into friday. How about in the Milwaukee area?


Hey Scott, There are calling for about the same for Milwaukee, 2-4" They say it will start Thursday at 3:00am and go on till 6:00pm Friday.


----------



## scott3430

Let's hope we all get some "plowable snow"........wouldn't that be great!.........Thumbs Up....payup


----------



## Nero

Well, we got 4"+ in Milwaukee Friday morning, the timing of this storm made me really work just to get every one done before 6:00am. But the reward was worth it. Thank God, trucks and plows all still in one piece.:laughing: Gata love it!! :bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## gmcsnowboss

4.5 in tomahawk, been lucky here with the timing of snowfall as well. Hoping for more this week,Ps. Hello to all in Milwaukee


----------



## scott3430

We got a good 6" up here on friday. It didn't start til 5:00a.m - so my commercial lots were fun with people zipping in and out.

It snowed hard til about 3:00 - then flurries the rest of the day. Nice that the snow here wasn't too heavy - nice to push! Soooo glad feb. was a snowy month!


----------



## just plow it

I know what you mean, I HATE the storm when they start at 5am or so and all your accounts need to be plowed out by 7am. All my accounts have a 3/4" trigger so if we get 2" between 5am and 7am I look like a jacka$$ to my accounts for not having it cleared out by the time they open; And the owners have no idea what time the snow started because they were still sleeping, but all they care about is their lot isn't clean at 
7am. It's always nice to have at least one push done before they open even if it was only 3/4" and there is another 2" in there lot when they open.


----------



## snoboss

most storms this year have been right up during the morning never ending at midnight which makes it highly stressful to make every one happy all at once an they have been long snow events that last all day and seem to linger on till midnight then after bustin nut all day you have to start all over. to make matters worse i have had my help go on ice fishin trips, fly to cancun, fly to washington state, go hog hunting fishing in arkansas, another went to indiana, leave for spoting events, on and on.this is all true! they all must have received there stimulus checks! last storm i had three trucks with no drivers.and durind the storm two of them had dental app. doctor app the one that went to cancun shattered a 600 hundred dollar windshield and felt so bad for his screwup that he wanted to get paid that day so he had some money to burn on his trip c-ya!! you cant make this stuff up!


----------



## scott3430

snoboss - sometimes timing of the storms can be everything! I hear ya, although after last year I'm TRYING not to complain when we get snow. We are supposed to get a couple inches on Friday.....

After that I just want some warm spring weather. 

Sounds like the more employees = more problems!


----------



## snoboss

and another possible snow event on monday. March is shaping up to be a good one. I went out and plowed this morning out in the forestry temp was 9 degrees the snow rolled great! we are supposed to get 1-3 on friday and 2-4 on friday night. How do you like the vxt poly? I brought an 810 power plow for my duramax 2500 hd but they told me it is too heavy for it.guess another 1 ton is on my list.


----------



## gmcsnowboss

I love the VXT,a bit slow on the articulation, but probably slows me down a bit so I'm easier on the truck. It's heavy but duramax don't mind. Timbrens and a 1000lbs at the tail, she pushes well.


----------



## Nero

Scott , I would like to see one more as well ...then I will be ready to cut some grass! 
Well the way I look at it , this winter was good & I pray the summer will follow. 
I am ready!! wesport at least I think so


----------



## scott3430

I really like the V-XT boss poly. I may even try a set of wings come next season, I could get a deal for a set now - but they would just sit til nov/dec assuming our season is about done.....

Were going to get 2-4" today and maybe 6"+ on monday......I hope that will be the last event. Thumbs Up


----------



## scott3430

gmcsnowboss;1620842 said:


> I love the VXT,a bit slow on the articulation, but probably slows me down a bit so I'm easier on the truck. It's heavy but duramax don't mind. Timbrens and a 1000lbs at the tail, she pushes well.


I had a set of Timbrens in the front of my 04' Duramax - worked great, made a big difference! I just sold that truck with the plow.

Put a new V-VT on my 13' Duramax and it doesn't seem to even squat much at all - and I don't have any Timbrens in it. I think the front end has a 6K pound rating!


----------



## Nero

scott3430;1621119 said:


> I really like the V-XT boss poly. I may even try a set of wings come next season, I could get a deal for a set now - but they would just sit til nov/dec assuming our season is about done.....
> 
> Were going to get 2-4" today and maybe 6"+ on monday......I hope that will be the last event. Thumbs Up


Nice equipment Scott, Love the V-XT boss poly. I bet your V plow is great for parking lots as well. At one time I had mostly parking lots but due to the factories that are now out of business I now only have a few , but now I have a lot more driveways with circle drives, I may get a set of wings? I think they may well work for the inside of the radius of the circle drives.


----------



## Nero

scott3430;1621119 said:


> I really like the V-XT boss poly. I may even try a set of wings come next season, I could get a deal for a set now - but they would just sit til nov/dec assuming our season is about done.....
> 
> Were going to get 2-4" today and maybe 6"+ on monday......I hope that will be the last event. Thumbs Up


Scott, What kind of price are they giving you on a set of wings?


----------



## scott3430

The price is a end of season deal of $725. 

I know it's a very good price - I just have a hard time sitting on them til december when the next snow season kicks off.
I have only heard good things about them, so I'll be buying then for sure. My local dealer quoted me a price of $825.


----------



## Nero

*Boss wings*

Good price, I try to buy most of my big items off season in cash. I as well try to find someone that is still holding it in stock. That way they are more eager to sell, just to make room for the following season products. I know… sometimes easier said than done.
Good luck.


----------



## onsight

Anyone know how much is on the ground in the Neillsville area?


----------



## sledneck24x

Well this season is ending on a pretty high note for me. We have about 28 inches on the ground total. They are saying its the most snow we have had on the ground this late since 1962. I have been fairly fortunate this season to have minimal break downs and added expenses but at this point I don't know about you guys but, I am ready for spring to start so I can start making some real money again.


----------



## scott3430

Well said Sledneck! I am very happy with this winter of work, payup now bring on the warm temps and spring!!!
Snow - be gone already! :realmad:


----------



## scott3430

onsight;1624981 said:


> Anyone know how much is on the ground in the Neillsville area?


Sorry, I'm not familiar with the Neillsville area. I bet they have alot though!


----------



## sledneck24x

Hey Scott I was wondering if you had a bobcat tractor you got rid of at swiderskiequipment. There's one at the mosinee location that has Scott's lawn care on it. Wondering if it was yours?


----------



## Nero

Well I think that’s all the snow for me, so I took the blades off today and put them in the shop. I have one in the front that is easy to get at if needed... Hope not.
Come on summer! I be ready manwesport


----------



## sledneck24x

I am hoping we don't get any more snow. Four wheel drive went out on my truck and cannot figure out what is causing it not to work.


----------



## SnowMatt13

You guys should keep an eye on this weekend, especially those of you in NW WI


----------



## Nero

sledneck24x;1627433 said:


> I am hoping we don't get any more snow. Four wheel drive went out on my truck and cannot figure out what is causing it not to work.


Hey Sledneck, you may want to look into the actuator or solenoid that engages your front axle
On Dodges the actuator is controlled by vacuum, but if my memory serves me your Ford may work on electrical currant to activate one or two solenoids not vacuum to engage the left and right side of your front axle. .


----------



## sledneck24x

I haven't really had time to diagnose it quite yet but hopefully will get to it tomorrow. I have the shift on the fly and it is both activated by electrical and vacuum. I only got as far as checking some vacuum lines. So hopefully it's something simple.


----------



## scott3430

sledneck24x;1627407 said:


> Hey Scott I was wondering if you had a bobcat tractor you got rid of at swiderskiequipment. There's one at the mosinee location that has Scott's lawn care on it. Wondering if it was yours?


Nope wasn't my bobcat, but thanks for thinling of me! I hope you get the 4x4 figured out on your truck.


----------



## scott3430

Well I guess were not done with snow yet. My area is forecast to get anywhere from 6-13" !!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

And I was going to try and open in my cabin in Hayward the first weekend in May...maybe not!


----------



## scott3430

You might still be ok - Hayward may only get 3-4" from the storm.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I hope so. Last year was awesome when we went up, the year before the ice had just gone off the lakes and our well line was still forzen.


----------



## Nero

Hope you all made good this year. I will be on Lawn Site from hear on in. My user name is
dave_14385. Thanks for all the good conversations ! 

Good luck & God Bless 2013.


----------



## scott3430

Well I plowed 4 paved parking lots on Thursday morning, and 4 yesterday morning. We got about 2" each day of cement snow!
We may have another event coming in wednesday night, if not I too will be on Lawnsite mostly - my user name is scotts lawn care

Hope you all have a great summer season!


----------



## sledneck24x

Well each day we picked up a couple inches the last three days. We got a little bored today and decide to write a little message in the snow.


----------



## sledneck24x

Here is the actual message couldn't post both pictures at once! THINK SPRING EVERYONE!


----------



## Advantage

Haha. Nice. Now try it with the plow.


----------



## scott3430

Haha, love the pic and the message!!


----------



## scott3430

We just got a good 10-12" of wet heavy snow thrusday night into friday! I only expected 3-5. More to come maybe sunday and tuesday.


----------



## Advantage

scott3430;1633365 said:


> We just got a good 10-12" of wet heavy snow thrusday night into friday! I only expected 3-5. More to come maybe sunday and tuesday.


We got 18" that storm! Are you supposed to get the snow that's heading our way right now?
We are under a winter storm warning up to 6".


----------



## sledneck24x

We got a dusting mostly ice the last couple days but north and west of us got 4-6 inches of snow. This winter is dragging on for too long now.


----------



## Advantage

Agreed. I'm over it. Freezing rain here tonight. Might have to shake some salt. Too bad I only have one truck with a salter still mounted....


----------



## scott3430

Hey guys, how is your summer going? I can't believe how late our spring was reading the above posts!!


----------



## sledneck24x

How is everyone's winter going so far? This year is a complete 180 compared to last year. This time last year we only had one push in so far. Hope everyone is doing well. Jon


----------



## MattR

sledneck24x;1690263 said:


> How is everyone's winter going so far? This year is a complete 180 compared to last year. This time last year we only had one push in so far. Hope everyone is doing well. Jon


Mine is very slow so far, which is fine with me. Finishing up getting the plow on my daily driver working as good as new. Only thing left is waiting on my new angle rams to arrive, then it is good to go. If we get some decent snow tomorrow, then the backup truck gets some more miles on it.

Hoping tomorrow that system moves North just a bit and gives some good plowable snow instead of this 2 inches each time. Most of the tv stations seem like they do not want to say exactly how much they estimate we will get. Each one says a different amount.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

MattR;1692312 said:


> Each one says a different amount.


hahahah i know... i hope we get something decent out of the deal tonight and tomorrow... we could really use the new equipment we bought and so on.


----------



## MattR

Down in Oshkosh you should get plenty. I am on the outer edge of this one. Just a bit South of Antigo.


----------



## scott3430

I hope you guys have a busy January after a slow start to the season. Up where I'm at It's been probably my busiest month ever of snow work.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

scott3430;1699257 said:


> I hope you guys have a busy January after a slow start to the season. Up where I'm at It's been probably my busiest month ever of snow work.


hell of a good couple weeks atleast!


----------



## scott3430

Sounds nice! How do you like your blower on your J.D. tractor? Any pics?


----------



## BossPlowMaster

scott3430;1702844 said:


> Sounds nice! How do you like your blower on your J.D. tractor? Any pics?


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=150614

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=151263

I LOVE my tractor. I cant wait to get my light bar and stuff setup on it!


----------



## sledneck24x

Stay warm out there. It's just too cold to do anything these next few days. I have my diesel truck hiding in my heated garage.


----------



## scott3430

Yep when I'm not driving my truck - it's in my garage as well. This weather stinks, too cold to do much but be inside surfing plowsite!


----------



## scott3430

Hey guys, how is your season going? We had HUGE snowpiles on all my jobs this year - due to just no melting days until this week.

Been very busy this season, and I'm now starting to look to spring, but not going to hold my breath just yet. Especially remembering how last year's snow season dragged on and on.


----------



## Nero

scott3430;1782173 said:


> Hey guys, how is your season going? We had HUGE snowpiles on all my jobs this year - due to just no melting days until this week.
> 
> Been very busy this season, and I'm now starting to look to spring, but not going to hold my breath just yet. Especially remembering how last year's snow season dragged on and on.


Hey Scott! we sure had a Great winter, it hit 55deg. in Milwaukee area today. I was just in the shop working on some warmer weather stuff. But still have the trucks and plows ready if needed. Good to hear from you. Hope all is well.


----------



## sledneck24x

Well guys the season is closing in on us shortly. Many new additions this year for us. Including a new plow 9'2" boss vxt. Decided it was time to upgrade and get something brand new and Just couldn't beat the local support of my boss dealer considering its only about a mile from my shop. Here is a pic.


----------



## BossPlowMaster

sledneck24x;1846578 said:


> Well guys the season is closing in on us shortly. Many new additions this year for us. Including a new plow 9'2" boss vxt. Decided it was time to upgrade and get something brand new and Just couldn't beat the local support of my boss dealer considering its only about a mile from my shop. Here is a pic.


Nice! Love my boss


----------



## BossPlowMaster

Anyone got bulk salt forsale? Looking for about 50ton. Feel free to text or call 9.2.0.2.5.2.2.7.6.8


----------



## sledneck24x

I am really looking forward to getting to use my boss. And by the way if anyone is interested in a set of hiniker v-plows I have 2 left for sale.


----------



## Nero

sledneck24x;1846578 said:


> Well guys the season is closing in on us shortly. Many new additions this year for us. Including a new plow 9'2" boss vxt. Decided it was time to upgrade and get something brand new and Just couldn't beat the local support of my boss dealer considering its only about a mile from my shop. Here is a pic.


Looking good! I'm getting the trucks and BOSS plows ready as well. But I still have some fall clean-ups to do.


----------



## erkoehler

If anyone needs help I have 2 skids, and 2 trucks we could come up to help with this storm. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## snoboss

this thread is pretty quiet. hows everyone doing in northern wi. I sure got a lot more sleep this year than last.


----------



## sledneck24x

This year was a breeze compared to last season. Only really the one big snow in November and that was it for us. But the season isn't over yet. It's probably my fault this season is light, because I bought a brand new truck and got two brand new boss plows to avoid break downs. So sorry guys.


----------



## snoboss

No I think its my fault I bought 2 new case IH Puma tractors 1 with a loader and snow bucket the other with an HLA snowing plow. Last year I bought 2 wideouts and a pro plus and it snowed like crazy so its just the way it works in the snow business.


----------



## sledneck24x

Hey sno boss where are you located in central wisconsin? What size tractors do you use?


----------



## snoboss

a 150 and 165 Medford, wi


----------



## snoboss

also run a 3720 jd and a 2305 jd sidewalk tractor


----------



## sledneck24x

How productive is the 3720? And what do you run as far as attachments on the 3720?


----------



## snoboss

always loads the salt sand truck and when snow becomes a problem in small areas its the tool that gets it done. I also have a western hydro 7.6 that I fabricated as a quick tach to the loader to plow with. on the back a 6ft box scraper. makes quick work of small drives in town. I have for attachments landpride 72 tiller, a Harley rake 6ft, 5ft brushhog,landpride 2572 box scraper with hydraulic scarifier, loader. and the best part is the cab with heat and ac.


----------



## sledneck24x

I have always wanted a smaller cabbed tractor I have looked at mahindra 5010 and John deere 4720 It's hard to decide what size is the best all around. We would use it year round for landscaping and snow removal in the winter put a blower on the back and move snow with the loader. What tires do you use and are they loaded? Does it do well on inclines with snow pack? Sorry for the questions this is going to be my next purchase and want to hear first hand how they work.


----------



## snoboss

I am running the turf tires on the 3720. They are damn straight not nokian ice radials. They don't like mud either. The 47 hp with turbo is like a Detroit diesel. it has to be rev up to get it. I have the back tires filled to keep it anchored otherwise it will start tippin if it sees an acorn I have run the 4720 jd landscaping and it gets a little large in tight areas. also the weight of the tractor on turf is something to think about.ussmileyflag


----------



## snoboss

*gettin to be that time of year*

Last November I was able to hunt deer a total of 5 hours due to snow events, this year I got to hunt every day. had one full plow so far. (on the wifes birthday no less):angry: I did let her use my best shovel though.


----------



## sledneck24x

Hey snoboss this winter has been slow to say the least only 1 full route plow able snow other wise a couple of pushes on all our commercials. Now it is all gone as of yesterday. 48 degrees Sunday and an inch of rain so not looking good. Maybe a couple inches next week. Praying for the snow.


----------



## snoboss

yep 1 to 3 inches of rain for sunday. We had one full plow on the commercials none on the private drives. Its all my fault. new Silverado and wideout with sander will warm temps like nothing else.


----------



## sledneck24x

Yeah definitely your fault. Jk. I have been buying up some used snow equipment really cheap though the only good part. Winter should come soon enough. I hope. Been working on leasing a brand new new holland l218 have any experience with them?


----------



## snoboss

no john deere and case ih and they tell me the case is a red new Holland.


----------



## scott3430

Hey guys, I have maybe an inch of snow on the ground here in Frederic........what you got?

We have gotten more rain then snow this month.....


----------



## snoboss

we plowed 1.5 inches in Medford nothing in abbotsford and .05 in rib lake.


----------



## Silverado93

Hey Guys! Been looking at this thread and decided to join this website!

I'm located in Minocqua/Woodruff area!
Not any good snow except last night, 4 inches.


----------



## JustJeff

You had 4"? We left our place in Land O' Lakes this morning with 2" of new snow, and Minocqua looked the same when we drove through at about 1:00 P.M.


----------



## sledneck24x

Hey silverado93, we are neighbors Small town so maybe we have met. Most parking lots and driveways had only 2 inches for the most part so we mainly did commercials and some resi properties. Anything is better then nothing. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Silverado93

Got around 3-4 Inches, Plowed the driveway, I am north in arbor vitae, on 51.


----------



## Silverado93

Supposed to snow tomorrow 1-3inches in Woodruff. Hoping it does, Just bought a truck this year for plowing!
1993 Chevy silverado 1500 with western pro poly plow. The setup works good for being a half ton.


----------

